

The Brief, Extraordinary Life of Cody Spafford - pepys
http://www.seattlemet.com/news-and-profiles/articles/the-brief-extraordinary-life-of-cody-spafford-march-2015

======
dferlemann
tl;dr former heroine user was good for a couple of years, being productive and
successful, relapsed and robbed a bank, executed unsuccessfully, committed
suicide by police.

Who knew, good and smart people can be totally ruined by drugs?

~~~
me_again
I think most of our lives could be summed up with a similarly dismissive
tl;dr. But perhaps something would be missing in the result.

